# Spruce galls???



## umilik (Jun 20, 2006)

Can anyone identify these things that have turned up on our spruce trees for the first time this year? 

The ends of many branches on each tree are swollen and red or purple in color, with needles growing out of the swellings in the usual pattern. The branches leading back from the swellings towards the trunk tend to be brown for a few inches but not dry-looking, rather than the usual grey. The first three or four inches at the ends of some branches are brown and dry, with the needles on the dry portions curling inwards.

Is there some kind of gall or gall-like disease that might be causing this? Insect larvae? And is there any treatment or precaution I could take to keep this from spreading?

We are located 25 miles west of Calgary, Alberta, at 4300' asl, where the foothills of the Rockies begin.

A couple of photos are attached.


----------



## umilik (Jun 21, 2006)

*Identified the problem*

What we've got on our spruces is "Cooley's spruce gall adelgid".

Details on these URL's [among many others]:

http://nofc.cfs.nrcan.gc.ca/publications/leaflets/adelgid_e.html
http://www.for.gov.bc.ca/hfp/publications/00198/Cooley_spruce_gall_adelgid.htm
http://www.ext.colostate.edu/pubs/insect/05534.html


----------

